# Problemy po przeniesieniu systemu poleceniem rsync

## wertjacek

Edit

Sorka,prosze o wywalenie tego.Nie zauważylem że mam dysk pelny,stąd te komunikaty.temat w sumie do kosza,bezsensowny

----------

